# Logitech G19 oder G510 oder ne g15 refresh??



## Lolm@n (16. Oktober 2010)

Meine frage ist welche der beiden erwähnten Tastaturen soll ich mir kaufen da meine alte kaputt ging und ich jetzt mit einer DELL OEM Tastatur schreiben muss welche man einen gefühlten meter hineindrücken muss um ein buchstabe zu erhalten 

oder kommt bald auch eine neuauflage der g19 wie bei der g15 die g510?



MfG


----------



## Per4mance (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Logitech G19 oder G510??*

ich hab die g19 seit nen paar wochen und die is ganz nett.

die g510 kam nicht in frage weil mir eig die 2 g tastenreihen schon zuviel sind und die g510 sogar drei hat. brauch die fast nie die tastatur is etwas schmaler und ich wollte die haupsächlich wegen display und tastenbeleuchtung.


ob ne neuauflage kommt kann ich nicht sagen aber viel neu aufzulegen kann man eig garnicht finde ich


----------



## Lolm@n (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Logitech G19 oder G510??*

jaa da muss ich dir zu stimmen eine G tasten reihe würde mir schon reichen denn gewisse kombinationen abspeichern ist schon cool aber soviel braucht doch wirklich niemand und dann hat sie ja die 3-fache belegung auch noch >.<

Tendiere auch eher zur g19 aber der Preis  der ist schon happig für eine Tastatur ^^ (bei uns in ch sind es ca 40€ unterschied) 

MfG


----------



## Own3r (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Logitech G19 oder G510??*

Ich habe mal im Laden auf der G510 rumgetippt und kann von der nur abraten. Die G19 hat einen viel besseren Anschlag! Der Preis ist natürlich hoch, aber er lohnt sich


----------



## fac3l3ss (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Logitech G19 oder G510??*

Ich hab die G19 auch 
Kann sie nur empfehlen.
Das beste ist aber die Farbwahl
Das ist manchmal echt nice wenn man eine andere Farbe will oder nur zum Angeben

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## ile (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Logitech G19 oder G510??*

G19, ganz klar: Schon das große Farb-LCD lässt die G510 alt aussehen, außerdem kannst du die Farbe der Beleuchtung selbst wählen, Treiber sind eh die gleichen, die sind beide (logitechtypisch) nicht so berauschend.

Ich habe selber die G19 und habe den Kauf für 144 € nie bereut. lediglich die Software nervt manchmal.


----------



## Westcoast (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Logitech G19 oder G510??*

ich würde auch eher zum G 19 tendieren. beim G510 sind die tasten echt komisch, fühlt sich schwammig an. 
das display ist beim G19 auch nicht schlecht. man kann auch die farben der tastatur verändern.


----------



## Lolm@n (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Logitech G19 oder G510??*

okee dann muss ich wohl sparren 

Nee dan wird jetzt dann die G19 bestellt.

Logitech treiber kenn ich zu genüge 

Jedoch find ich sonst gibt es praktisch keine geile gaming tastaturen die CH-Layout unterstützen und ich gewöhne mich sicher nicht zum  DE layout um -.-
So fielen für mich die X4 von Microsoft sowie die Razor tastaturen eh weg.

MfG


----------



## euihyun2210 (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Logitech G19 oder G510??*

ich stehe auch vor der gleichen Entscheidung.
Was aber gegen die G19 spricht, ist, dass sie ein separates Netzteil braucht, und das im Stand-By oft fiepen soll.


----------



## Lolm@n (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Logitech G19 oder G510??*

Das ist wegen dem aktiven USB-HUB was natürlich von der überlegung her gut ist und mir mehr bringt als die integrierte soundkarte ich game nie oder praktisch nie mit headset und teamspeak brauch ich auch praktisch nicht.

Das Fipen ist wirklich nicht schön hab ich auch schon gelesen bei Bewertungen.

MfG


----------



## Lolm@n (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Logitech G19 oder G510??*

Ich hab gerade noch ein intressantes Angebot gefunden:

Nee G15 refresh für umgerechnet 40€ da kann man eigentlich nichts sagen jetzt bin ich nicht mehr sicher ob ich 70€ mehr für die g19 zahlen soll.

Edit: ist natürlich auch von einem professionellen shop und nicht eine gebrauchte 

MfG


----------



## Painkiller (18. Oktober 2010)

Bei dem Angebot würde ich die G15 nehmen. 

Der Aufpreis ist auf keinen Fall gerechtfertigt.


----------



## Lolm@n (18. Oktober 2010)

Danke an alle die mir die entscheidung erleichtert haben




<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Bei dem Angebot würde ich die G15 nehmen.
> 
> Der Aufpreis ist auf keinen Fall gerechtfertigt.



Hab ich gemacht wurde vor 10min bestellt und sollte im laufe dieser Woche bei mir ankommen

Dieser Thread kann man somit schliessen 

MfG


----------



## Painkiller (18. Oktober 2010)

> Hab ich gemacht wurde vor 10min bestellt und sollte im laufe dieser Woche bei mir ankommen
> 
> Dieser Thread kann man somit schliessen




Auf Wunsch des TE´s wird hier dicht gemacht!

*--Closed--*

Gruß
Pain


----------

